# How to solve a 5×5×5 like a 3×3×3 cube !



## Paul.Mz (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi ! I didnt find any threads or any youtube videos about solving the 5×5×5 cube like a 3×3×3
So yesterday I was playing randomly with my 5×5×5 cube and I found out how to solve it like a 3×3×3 cube 


I wont tell how to solve it after the cube is fully scrambled but the way is when the 5×5×5 is already solved ....
Here is an image about the cube :


and an example scramble :
TF TU2 TL TU2 TR TL2 TF TU' TL TU TR TB'

SOLVE LIKE A 3×3×3


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Jan 31, 2021)

Paul.Mz said:


> Hi ! I didnt find any threads or any youtube videos about solving the 5×5×5 cube like a 3×3×3
> So yesterday I was playing randomly with my 5×5×5 cube and I found out how to solve it like a 3×3×3 cube
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously u can do that. U can do that with any big cube as long as u scramble it right.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 31, 2021)

it's the same thing if you scramble only the outer layers
and less confusing


----------



## Paul.Mz (Jan 31, 2021)

I know it's stupid but at least no one knew about it before


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 31, 2021)

Paul.Mz said:


> I know it's stupid but at least no one knew about it before


Every cuber who has a 5x5 (and can solve it) probably knows how to solve it (and scramble it) like a 3x3


----------



## Paul.Mz (Jan 31, 2021)

Ok sorry for that but as a new biggener cuber I found it interesting and so incredible


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 31, 2021)

Paul.Mz said:


> Ok sorry for that but as a new biggener cuber I found it interesting and so incredible


yeah. You can also reduce 4x4 to 3x3, or to 2x2.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 31, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> yeah. You can also reduce 4x4 to 3x3, or to 2x2.


WoAJ wAt a NoVeL iDeA


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 31, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> WoAJ wAt a NoVeL iDeA


actually you can even reduce it to a 1x1! Of course it will be unsolvable after so I reccomend not doing it


----------

